# الرجاء المساعدة فورا ولكم مني الدعاء



## adel_11 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إخواني أنا مهندس ميكانيك وعرض عليي عمل تشغيل cnc أخشاب .. أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة دعمي بكل مايلزم بدءا من برنامج التشغيل حتى ادخال الاوامر الى آلة cnc مع العلم أني أجيد الرسم على solid works بشكل ممتاز ... ولدي معلومات المبيدئ ببرنامج surf cam ارجو منكم أيضا رابط تحميل البرنامج المنصوح باستخدامه في مثل هذه الحالة ... فقد نصحت ببرنامج artcam >>> وهل برنامج surfcam يستخدم لفارزات الاخشاب

الرجاء ثم الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## adel_11 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ياجماعة مافي رد .........؟؟؟؟


----------



## hanysabra (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من موقعى فبه العديد من الدروس الخاصة ببرامج تشغيل الروتر باللغة العربيه
cncstory.com


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (14 أكتوبر 2012)

hanysabra قال:


> اخى الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من موقعى فبه العديد من الدروس الخاصة ببرامج تشغيل الروتر باللغة العربيه
> cncstory.com


السلام عليكم 
كما أشار اليك الاستاذ هاني السيت به فيديوهات مفيدة في التصميم وتنفيذ العمل ,اتمنى منه المزيد من الدروس خاصة تحديد الهوم و الاوفست لاني لا اعلم كيف انفذها 
بالتوفيق


----------

